# Desactiver veille capot



## dd54fr (24 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, je cherche une solution pour desactiver le veille capot d'un portable G4.
L'écran étant HS, et ayant connecter un écran , un clavier et une souris, je voudrais que le capot soit fermé en utilisation.
D'avance, merci.


----------



## MeeD (24 Novembre 2007)

Sur les Mac actuels c'est possible uniquement si tu as un écran externe branché, et si tu es sur secteur. Il faut ensuite fermer le capot pour que l'ordinateur se mette en veille.
Ensuite tu le laisses fermé et le sors de veille en appuyant sur une touche de clavier par exemple.

Ca doit aussi marcher sur iBook G4 je pense ? Si c'est pas le cas je sais pas..


----------



## sehkmet (24 Novembre 2007)

il suffi d'installer le logiciel insomniax


----------



## Tox (24 Novembre 2007)

Sur un iBook G4, il faut utiliser Screen Spanning Doctor. Il permet d'étendre les modes graphiques de l'iBook (bridé par Apple à l'époque) et d'assurer un fonctionnement écran fermé.​


----------

